
F-22 stealth's computers crash at the int'l date line - jwp
http://www.defensetech.org/archives/003315.html
======
jwecker
I thought the first comment was pretty funny. "What about some enemy hacking
into the software and uploading a virus? ... To me, this sounds like a case of
too much technology and too little common sense...."

Seriously though, it seems they would have used a framework that wouldn't
allow an error like that, especially if it was in just a few lines of code, to
propagate to all of the systems. They definitely weren't using erlang
(couldn't resist).

